# Sockel 775 Kühler auf Sockel 1155



## Damerius (20. August 2011)

*Sockel 775 Kühler auf Sockel 1155*

Habe vor kurzem mein altes Sockel 775 (Core2Duo) Mainboard gegen ein neues Sockel 1155 (i7) ausgetauscht (läuft im Moment mit dem Boxed Kühler). Auf dem alten Board hatte ich einen Alpenföhn Groß Clockner. So rein optisch hätte ich gesagt das das vom Kühler her kompatibel sein müsste. Weiß jemand ob man Sockel 775 Kühler wie z.B. den erwähnten Groß Clockner auch auf einem 1155 Board montieren kann?


----------



## Rurdo (20. August 2011)

*AW: Sockel 775 Kühler auf Sockel 1155*

Ein GroßClocker passt auch auf ein 1155 Board!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. August 2011)

*AW: Sockel 775 Kühler auf Sockel 1155*

Die Rev. B paßt so schon mal drauf, die alte Version bräuchte ein passendes Montage Kit ( bei Caseking ist keines auffindbar ). Ein Kit vom S. 1156 würde da passen. Schaue mal bei EKL auf die Homepage und frage notfalls nach einem passenden Kit


----------



## rAveN_13 (20. August 2011)

*AW: Sockel 775 Kühler auf Sockel 1155*

Vom groß clockner gibt es zwei Revisionen. Die Rev. A kannst du nur auf Asrock S1155 Boards setzen, da diese über entsprechende Bohrungen verfügen. Nennt sich bei Asrock Combo Cooler Option. Hast du die Revision B die auch auf Sockel 1156 passt kannst du die normalen 1155 Bohrungen nehmen da kompatibel.

Also Rev. A nicht kompatibel mit 1156/1155 -> nur Asrock 1155 wegen Combo Cooler Option u. Nutzung der 775er Löcher
Rev. B alle 1155 da kompatibel mit 1156.

Übrigens nutze ich den rev. A auf einem Asrock Z68 extreme4 mit den 775er Löchern... Installation ohne Probleme u. kühlt.


----------



## mickythebeagle (20. August 2011)

*AW: Sockel 775 Kühler auf Sockel 1155*

Wenn Du jetzt auch geasgt hättest was für ein Board Du hast 
Bei ASRock zb. kannste fast immer beide Kühler verwenden


----------



## Damerius (20. August 2011)

*AW: Sockel 775 Kühler auf Sockel 1155*

Also das Board wäre ein ASUS P8Z68-V


----------

